# Assistance with Labial cyst excision



## Jody Mortensen (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to posting so here goes:  I need direction on how to code the excision of a labial cyst. Decription of procedure is: An incision was made with the scalpel in the outer labia and then the cyst wall was dissected out using a dilator in the cyst to make sure that we got to the end of the cyst wall.  I am looking at excision of benign lesion 11420.  The cyst was located in the labial minora & the only CPT code in the female genital system I can see to use would be 56501 due to "Coders Desk Reference for Procedures" decribing destruction by excision but confused by description because physician is excising not destroying.  Can someone please direct me, any advice, help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jek521 (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree with excision of benign lesion--genitalia  cpt 11420, as the procedure didn't involve deeper structures .


Jen


----------

